# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Duck Dynasty

## LtRyanP

Hello all! New mandolin player, but learning fast. Who all watches Duck Dynasty? If you do, you know the song played at the prayer at the end of each episode. I'm trying to learn this song. I have figured out a few of the frets, but I can't go any farther. The song is by Dixie Chicks-More Love. If you watch the prayers and listen to the song, I'm sure someone could find it out. Someone please help me? :Smile:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

